# winter/annual rye?



## adobero (Mar 11, 2012)

I wondered if anyone knows if what is called winter rye is the same as annual rye. I bought some winter rye thru mail order to plant and dig under this spring to enrich the soil. When it arrived, I was surprised that it looked like the rye grain that you would see in the bulk bin of the health store. (large kernels)

Then, I saw something labelled annual rye at a farm store, which looks just like regular grass seed. Did I buy the right type for my purpose? I had heard previously that winter and annual rye are the same. 

Thanks.


----------

